# My New Website Design



## science (Mar 10, 2009)

Let me know if you guys like it! It took me a while to fiddle around to get everything working nice.

Click my sig or go to www.scienceblag.com


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 10, 2009)

does it lag as badly as this site?? LOL


----------



## science (Mar 10, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> does it lag as badly as this site?? LOL



Nope, its supahfazz!


----------



## Purses (Mar 10, 2009)

Am I missing something or is it really just your logo at the top and then your content with nothing special in between?


----------



## science (Mar 10, 2009)

Purses said:
			
		

> Am I missing something or is it really just your logo at the top and then your content with nothing special in between?



Yeah that's it.


----------

